

Chicago Y Combinator? - wglb
http://midventures.com/2009/09/chicago-y-combinator/

======
rrival
"Chicago cannot compete with Y-Combinator for social capital, technology
resources, or entrepreneurial connections."

Maybe it's time to head elsewhere? It's too bad, too; the summers here are
great, cost of living is low...

~~~
wglb
Er, this summer was very unusual. I remember the summer with the 100 temp and
96% humidity. But then perhaps you said this with tongue in cheek?

~~~
rrival
I've been here ~5 years - summer, this summer included, is preferable to
what's about to happen until May.

~~~
wglb
This <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1995_Chicago_heat_wave> was the killer,
literally.

